# Bringing in your parents



## Swerveut (Jun 24, 2012)

What is the procedure for brining in your parents to the UAE? My parents are old and I want to look after them myself. Can I do that while also accepting a job offer in the UAE?

What documentation will be required to sponsor them?


----------



## adil.khan (Apr 3, 2011)

*aDiL*

You need to cover the following points :

1- Accommodation should be 2 bedrooms
2- Dewa bill
3- Tenancy contract
4- Attested document from Pakistan Consulate that you will be responsible for there well being. ( this document can be arranged from typing center neat pak consulate )
5- Valid Passports
6- Labor Contract attested from labor office. Salary should be more than 6000 Dhms and 4000 Dhms if with accommodation.
7- If documents are accepted you need to deposit 2000 DHMs - 7000 DHMS ( depends how much they ask ) per visa.

I hope this helps. Just got it done two weeks ago for my parents.


----------



## Swerveut (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello Adil, thank you very much for your help. Jazakallah.


----------

